# 3 mile report



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Got out around sunset, went out almost half way. Had two good runs back to back, one 28 inch red and the other 36 inches. Caught 2 bluefish, and some white trout, the fish bite slacked off around 10:30. Used mullet for reds, and gulp 3" shrimp new penny for the others.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report

Those reds are always a fun fight!! :clap


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

better than catching nothing the whole time


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

GOOD JOB. We got two reds during the week. 25/27 in. And a bunch of trout and one ground mullet. We fished between 70-110 south. Most of the fish were caught by LONGSHANKS.God Bless Him.


----------

